# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Mini-ITX από 132$.....

## papashark

Ο dalex έγραψε για τα ακόλουθα One board PC, σε πολύ καλές τιμές και μέγεθος. Εχει παραγγήλει κιόλας για να τα δοκιμάσει.




http://www.icp-uk.com/pages/EPIA%20M%20mini.pdf


http://www.icp-uk.com/pages/SERENTI.pdf

*New price/performance standard for Embedded PC.* 

The new EPIA M10000 *Mini-ITX* board complete with 1GHz processor is now available with Serenti-2000 enclosure and power supply. The board is designed and produced by VIA, who are a silicon manufacturer committed to meeting the embedded PC requirements of industrial equipment manufacturers. Industrial Computer Products are able to supply the board as a low cost OEM component in either 1GHz, 933MHz or 667MHz low power fanless configuration.

*EPIA ME6000 667MHz fanless $132*
EPIA M9000 933MHz $145
EPIA M10000 1GHz $156 

SERENTI-2000 Enclosure & PSU $45 


Πάντως τους ζήτησα να μου στήλουν και κατάλογο με τα προϊόντα τους.
To καλό είναι ότι είναι στην Αγγλία οπότε δεν έχουμε τελωνία και ακριβά μεταφορικά, ενώ σε ευρώ τα 132 είναι περίπου 120 ευρώ + 20% φπα = 144 έκαστο ! ...

----------


## Alexandros

Ξέρει κανείς πως ακριβώς διαμορφώνεται η λύση αν προσθέσει μια 2 slot PCI riser card, ένα κατάλληλο κουτί και ένα IDE to compact flash card reader? Έχουν τέτοια υλικά στον κατάλογο (όταν τον λάβεις πες μας σε παρακαλώ).

Γενικά με ενδιαφέρει πάντως και αν γίνει καμμιά ομαδική το συζητάω σοβαρά.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## alexanio

> Ο Alexanio από Θεσσαλονίκη έγραψε για τα ακόλουθα One board PC, σε πολύ καλές τιμές και μέγεθος. Εχει παραγγήλει κιόλας για να τα δοκιμάσει.


Πότε ρε το έκανα αυτό και δεν το πείρα χαμπάρι  ::  

Πάντως πολύ φτηνά φαίνονται ρε συ  ::

----------


## papashark

Γράψε λάθος Alexanio...  ::  

Το διόρθωσα πάντως.  ::  

Πάντως ναι είναι πολύ φθηνά, θα τα δούμε και θα σας πούμε  :: 

Αλέξανδρε, o Δημήτρης πιστεύει ότι πέρνουν PCI riser 3 θέσεων, μόλις έχει νέα θα μας πει.

----------


## wiresounds

Βέβαια και εγώ μέσα για ένα τουλάχιστον.
Περιμένουμε info.

----------


## Panos2000

Ίσως να είναι η απόλυτη λύση για το πρόβλημα του routing.

Μ' ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα παιδιά. Αλέξανδρε, πές μας τι χρειάζεται για να γίνει ένας ολοκληρωμένος router?

Όσο κι αν δεν χρειάζεται ψύξη ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα, θα χρειάζεται κάποιο ρεύμα αέρα να περνάει απο τον επεξεργαστή... Υπάρχουν προτεινόμενες πατέντες για την τοποθέτηση κατευθείαν στη ταράτσα?

----------


## Alexandros

Υπάρχουν πιο ειδικοί από εμένα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα αλλά για το Routing στη γενική περίπτωση ενός Wireless Δικτύου έχεις μεταξύ άλλων τις εξής εναλλακτικές

α) ένα μικρό κουτί με π.χ. EPIA MB με τρια Ethernet και εξωτερικές ασύρματες συσκευές (π.χ. δυο για point to point link και ένα AP). Κάθε εξωτερική συσκευή συνδέεται σε διαφορετικό Ethernet. Τα δυο επιπλέον ethernet τα βάζεις σε 1 PCI κάρτα (υπάρχουν διπλές και τετραπλές κάρτες).

β) ένα μικρό κουτί με π.χ. EPIA MB και ένα Ethernet. Βάζεις στην PCI θέση ένα διπλό PCMCIA Adaptor και εγκαθιστάς δυο ασύρματες κάρτες PCMCIA για τα point to point link. To AP το βάζεις εξωτερικά και το συνδέεις στο Ethernet.

γ) συνδυασμοί των παραπάνω εξαρτόμενοι και από τις ειδικές δυνατότητες του μοντέλου MB και κουτιού.

Ιδανικά βάζεις ένα από τα καινούρια μοντέλα με ενσωματωμένο Compact Flash Disk Reader, όπου με μια κάρτα π.χ. 64-128ΜΒ γλιτώνεις το σκληρό δίσκο. Εγκαθιστάς Linux και Routing SW (π.χ. Zebra αλλά εδώ ας μιλήσουν οι ειδικοί) και είσαι εντάξει.

Για εγκατάσταση στην ταράτσα δε βλέπω το λόγο για επιλογή fanless μοντέλου. Δε νομίζω να κερδίζεις κάτι μια και ο θόρυβος δεν ενοχλεί. Ένα καλό κουτί, αδιάβροχο, εξωτερικού χώρου (IP 55?) και είσαι έτοιμος.

Αυτά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## jabarlee

...Να γράψω τις σκέψεις μου:
Την λυση του mini-itx την σκέφτομαι/σκεφτόμουν πολύ καιρό. Υπάρχουν όμως αρκετά προβλήματα που την καθιστούν δύσκολα υλοποιήσιμη.
Καταρχήν, αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης στην ταράτσα, θεωρώ ότι είναι περιττός κόπος να στηθεί ένα mini-itx,αφού δεν τίθεται θέμα θορύβου ή χώρου, και είναι σαφώς ακριβότερη λύση από ένα παλιό pc, και δεν μιλάω για pentium 133. Με τα χρήματα που δίνει κανένας για το mini-itx (ολοκληρωμένο) παίρνει ένα pc PII.
Τι χρειάζεται για να στήσει κανείς ένα Mini-itx:
*Το mobo...
*2-pci riser card
*ένα σκληρό δίσκο, φαντάζομαι οι περισσότεροι μπορούν να βρουν φτηνά/τζάμπα ένα 2GB
*μνήμη 128 ΜΒ είναι υπεραρκετά και ένα παλιό 64ΜΒ dimm αρκεί
*μια 2/4port ethernet κάρτα, υπάρχουν, αλλά είναι σχετικά ακριβές, εκτός αν κάτσει καμμιά μεταχειρισμένη από ebay
*CD-ROM, φαντάζομαι όλοι έχουν και ένα αρχαίο κάπου πεταμένο
*Μια pci wireless κάρτα, αν κάποιος σκοπεύει να την χρησιμοποιήσει
**Ένα τροφοδοτικό, που αν είναι να υποστηρίξει μια 4-port ethernet & το CD-ROM, δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι κανονικό ATX, αυτά τα 50-60W δεν αρκούν επουδενί. Ειδικά αν είναι να δουλεύει 24/7, καλό θα είναι να πρόκειται για κάτι αξιόπιστο, όχι πολλά W. Έτσι όμως, ακόμα και στην περίπτωση του πιο ήσυχου τροφοδοτικού αρχίζουμε να απομακρινόμαστε από το silent pc...
*Δεδομένου ότι οι 4-port καρτούλες ζεματάνε, μπορεί να χρειαστεί έξτρα ψύξη...
*** Το πιο δύσκολο: κουτί για να μπουν όλα αυτά μέσα...Δεν υπάρχει κανένα έτοιμο για τέτοιες προδιαγραφές, θα πρέπει να το φτιάξει κανείς. Απ' όσο έψαξα εγώ, τελικά βγαίνει αρκετά ογκώδες, όσο ένα Mini-tower, και μάλιστα πρέπει ή κάποιος να έχει πολύ ορεξη και μεράκι για να κόψει τα panels του κουτιού ή να το δώσει έξω να του το φτιάξουν. Σε αυτό το μέγεθος, κουτιά σαν και αυτά των audio ενισχυτών έχουν κάτι λιγότερο από 30€. Για να σου κόψουν και ότι χρειάζεται στο back Panel (για τις εξόδους του mobo, pci, κ.τ.λ.) είναι minimum 20€

Γενικώς μιλάμε για μια πολύ ακριβή λύση, η οποία επιπλέον χρειάζεται και πολύ παίδεμα...βέβαια, για όποιον έχει μεράκι είναι μια καλή ενασχόληση.
Εγώ πάντως ψιλοεγκατέλειψα την ιδέα

----------


## stoidis

Γενικότερα σε συνθήκες ταράτσας είναι προτιμότερο να αποφεύγονται συσκευές με μηχανικά μέρη (ανεμιστηράκια, σκληροί δίσκοι...) κυρίως για λόγους αξιόπιστης λειτουργίας.

Επίσης, αν το PC δεν θα είναι FANless τότε ασφαλώς θα χρειαστούμε και ένα κουτί με "γρύλλιες" ή κάτι αντίστοιχο για να μην μπαίνουν τα νερά στο εσωτερικό του. Αλλά και πάλι, εγώ θα κοιμόμουν ήσυχος.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ένα mini-itx completelly fanless (ούτε cpu, ούτε τροφοδοτικό) και με μία κάρτα compact flash για δίσκο, έχεις ένα PC με ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις ψύξης και χωρίς μηχανικά μέρη, αλλά μόνο ηλεκτρονικά, το οποίο το βάζεις στην ταράτσα και το ξεχνάς εκεί...

----------


## sdd

Fanless - but still cooled:

passive coolers, recommended by VIA, gia ta fthna C3 CPUs (kanei kai gia 933MHz):



CoolerMaster 
DP5-GN01 

Fanner Tech 
0604142 
0604208 

Zalman 
CNPS6100
CNPS6000 
CNPS3000-plus 

http://www.zalman.co.kr/images/0212/6100alcu3-b.gif

----------


## papashark

> Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ένα mini-itx completelly fanless (ούτε cpu, ούτε τροφοδοτικό) και με μία κάρτα compact flash για δίσκο, έχεις ένα PC με ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις ψύξης και χωρίς μηχανικά μέρη, αλλά μόνο ηλεκτρονικά, το οποίο το βάζεις στην ταράτσα και το ξεχνάς εκεί...


Και με λιγότερες απαιτήσεις τροφοδοσίας......  ::

----------


## fidakis

> Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ένα mini-itx completelly fanless (ούτε cpu, ούτε τροφοδοτικό) και με μία κάρτα compact flash για δίσκο, έχεις ένα PC με ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις ψύξης και χωρίς μηχανικά μέρη, αλλά μόνο ηλεκτρονικά, το οποίο το βάζεις στην ταράτσα και το ξεχνάς εκεί...


Oute kan th flash, mporeis na to kaneis boot pano apo to ethernet apo to pc pou exeis sto spiti kai na fortonei ena minimal systhma se ramdrive....

-K.

----------


## Panos2000

Λοιπόν, νομίζω ότι η έρευνα για φτηνό routing αρχίζει να αποδίδει καρπούς!

Κυτάξτε την παρακάτω σελίδα για ένα *ολοκληρωμένο* σύστημα που με £233.83 inc VAT περιλαμβάνει:

Motherboard + CPU 533 MHZ Fanless
Κουτί Fanless
3 NICs (κάρτες δικτύου) on board
Ενσωματωμένο compact flash onboard

Μπορεί να παραγγελθεί απο Αγγλία online και να συμπεριληφθεί στην αγορά μνήμη (π.χ. 128 ΜΒ) και το compact flash των 64 ΜΒ με *ενσωματωμένο ήδη το linux boot image*!

http://linitx.com/shop/product_info.php ... cts_id=127

ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΑ:
If you want a system that will fit on your bookcase then this is for you

With 3 network interfaces it makes a great firewall, but you could use it as a workstation or even a webserver. A big advantage is that it has no fan and so can be totally silent when on and running from Compact Flash or PXE boot - click here for a view of inside the unit.

Features: 

Dimensions: 170x50x225mm 
VIA 533 MHz cpu - No Fan! 
CV860A Motherboard - see manufacturers specifications 
168 pin DIMM socket 
2.5inch IDE connector and cable 
2.5inch hard drive mounting bracket 
3.5inch IDE connector 
Onboard Compact Flash adaptor 
Onboard DiskOnChip socket 
3 network interfaces 
2 rear USB ports 
1 front USB port 
Mouse, Keyboard, VGA,2 Serial, Parallel sockets 
Onboard power supply 
External 12v power brick 

This is a barebones system - you need to add low-profile RAM and a storage device - either a 2.5" harddrive or a Compact Flash.

See our Support downloads area for a compatible IP-Cop image which fits on a 64MB Compact Flash card. Or you can buy a Compact Flash with IP-Cop preinstalled.

Αλέξανδρε? Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου γιατρέ?

----------


## papashark

Ακριβό ~500 ευρώ, αλλά ωραίο !

MESHBOOK+

----------


## Alexandros

Papashark για το meshbook, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εκτός από ακριβό είναι και proprietary και αν δε κάνω λάθος χρησιμοποιεί το ίδιο interface και για AP και για links οπότε θα υπάρχει και πρόβλημα απόδοσης, σκόπευσης κεραιών κ.λπ.

Panos2000, την έχω πεί τη γνώμη μου πολλές φορές επί του θέματος. Φαίνεται μια καλή επιλογή σε συνδυασμό με εξωτερικό AP και 1-2 εξωτερικά links. Καλό θα ήταν να δοκιμαστεί πρώτα γιατί μερικά πράγματα δε φαίνονται στα χαρτιά. Ποιός θα είναι ο γενναίος  ::  ?

Εξακολουθώ να ψάχνω και άλλες εναλλακτικές και αν και όταν έχω νέα θα τα μοιραστούμε  ::  .

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## orion

exm piga na paragilo ala de stelnoun ellada! ?
sxedon se oli tin EU alla oxi edo  :: 


cu

----------


## Panos2000

Έχεις δίκιο orion!!!

Μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση το να μη στέλνουν Ελλάδα αλλά σε όλη την υπόλοιπη EU...

Τους έστειλα ένα E-mail γι αυτό το θέμα. Θα ενημερώσω για την απάντηση (αν λάβω καμμιά απάντηση...)

Πάντως θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να παραγγείλουμε απο αυτούς έτσι κι αλλιώς κι ας μη στέλνουν Ελλάδα νομίζω. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που παραγγέλνουμε απο Αμερική! Δεν θα μπορούσαμε φίλε *Papashark*?

----------


## papashark

Οχι με τον ίδιο τρόπο. 

Μπορούμε όμως να βρούμε κανα γνωστό αγγλία και να τον αγγαρέψουμε για να μας τις στήλει μετά.

Αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να είναι παράνομο να αρνείσαι την πώληση σε μία χώρα της ΕΕ όταν πουλάς σε άλλες......

----------


## sdd

> Ακριβό ~500 ευρώ, αλλά ωραίο !


Ayto einai to mikro kouti ths Lex, me Lex motherboard - nomizw oti kapoios mporei na ftiaxei monos tou auto to systhma arxizontas apo to barebones, poly fthnotera

To balitsaki ayto (einai to barebones ths Lex) den mporei na to ferei kaneis apo olous aytous tous polypragmones sta peri thn Stournarh stena? 
Merikes fores h elleipsh bathous ths Ellhnikhs agoras se hardware mou th dinei...




To pio endiaferon einai ayto pou leei gia to Wireless Internet Assigned Numbers Authority kai ta cryptographic address certificates pou dinei - food for thought gia osous sxediazoun se local epipedo...


Sth selida tou meshAP proteinetai ena ligo megalytero box me perissotero wfelimo xwro eswterika gia osous ton xreiazontai - to dinoun epishs complete alla me PCI 802.11b card (panw se PCI riser) kai external rubber ducky gia 350 Euro ta deka kommatia 


To meshAP enai gia ena diktyo pou moiazei me th topologia tou pale pote Nokia RoofTop - pantws ektos apo omnis tha mporouse na doulepsei kai me wide angle sectors se ena astiko periballon

To "unzip, burn and boot" meshAP image exei ftasei se Build 22
[/img]

----------


## Panos2000

Απο το Fab-corp.com : Teletronics CPE Router w/ Rainproof Box

The Customer Premises Equipment (CPE) Router is a suitable solution for Wireless network developments, which combine the most high tech computer circuits with it's SmartCell Brain, the software that controls the CPE unit as an Access Point (AP mode) or as a CPE Client (Infrastructure mode) unit. In addition it acts as a router between the user and his Internet Service Provider. 

It is also ideal to build Repeaters in combination of two CPE Routers, or one CPE Router and one Access Point. The link to the back haul is provided by the PCMCIA card, which can be the Teletronics 2 Mbit or 11 Mbit card. The forward link or the local loop is provided by an Access Point connected to the Ethernet port. 

* Processor AMD 100 MHz 
* Memory 16 MB SDRAM 
* CF Memory 16 MB CF Card 
* Operating System Linux 2.4.13 Kernel

Regular Price: $ 399.99
Your Price: $ 299.99 

More info here: http://www.fab-corp.com/pdf/cpe.pdf (small PDF file 3 pages)

----------


## Painter

Μόλις το πήρε το μάτι μου....

http://www.hcc.com.gr/shop_gr.htm

Λίγο τσιμπημένες οι τιμές αλλα......
Αν είχαν και C3 proccessors που ειναι socket 370 με χαμηλή κατανάλωση καλά θα ήταν.

Στέφανος

----------


## wiresounds

> Μόλις το πήρε το μάτι μου....
> 
> http://www.hcc.com.gr/shop_gr.htm
> 
> Λίγο τσιμπημένες οι τιμές αλλα......


Ναι είναι κάπως




> Αν είχαν και C3 proccessors που ειναι socket 370 με χαμηλή κατανάλωση καλά θα ήταν.
> 
> Στέφανος


H CTC τα έφερνε, πέρσι που είχα ρωτήσει, κατόπιν παραγγελίας
http://www.ctc.gr

----------


## Painter

Τώρα δέν τους ενδιαφέρει, 
Μου είπαν να κοιτάξω στα μαγαζιά που τους είχαν δώσει κάποτε μήπως και έχουν περισέψει.
Και με τα mini-itx πρίν να πάρω απο το mini-int.com που έλεγαν άντε σε 10 μέρες έρχονται 15 που έρχονται παραγγείλει άντε μία βδομάδα ακόμα γιατί ξέρω κι'εγώ κάτι έγεινε και τελικά η εταιρία που μας είχε παραγγείλει 10 τελικά τα πήρε όλα και εσύ πάρε 3  ::  .Τελικά μετά από πολλά τηλέφωνα, email και κανα δύο επιτόπια δέν ξαναασχολούμαι......

----------


## papashark

Πολύ ακριβά δεν τα δίνουν εδώ ?

----------


## Dimdim

Τρομερή σύμπτωση! Πριν λίγες μέρες έστειλα email στην icp-uk.com και σήμερα μου απάντησαν. Ναι, στέλνουν Ελλάδα, και το κόστος για το Μ10000 (1GHz) + κουτί (το μικρό) + shipping είναι 146$ + 46$ + 30$ = 222$ άρα περίπου 200 ευρώ. Σε αυτό το κόστος πρέπει να προστεθεί και το fee που παίρνει η τράπεζα για την μεταφορά των χρημάτων (όχι, δεν δέχονται πιστωτικές  ::  ).

Εγώ είμαι πρακτικά ψημένος, αν ενδιαφέρονται και άλλοι να κάνουμε παραγγελία όλοι μαζί να διαιρεθεί η προμήθεια της τράπεζας.

Τι λέτε; Έχει ενδιαφέρον;

Hint: Εκτός απο routing, ειναι μανούλα και για να παίζουν DivX στην TV…..

----------


## dalex

Πρόσεξε οτι στον τιμοκατάλογο λέει 100$ surcharge for orders < 1000$.

Βεβαίως και στέλνουν, εγώ (η εταιρεία που δουλεύω) φέρνω συνεχώς... Industrial PCs, flash HDs, Industrial cases, DC power supplies, τα πάντα...

Μην σε απασχολεί η προμήθεια της τράπεζας... Το χειρότερο είναι οι χρόνοι παράδοσης (είναι αργοκίνητοι, μια φορά έλειπε και κάτι).

Να πάρεις την M600 (fanless)=~132$. Το κουτί είναι απόλαυση και τσάμπα, αλλά ξέχνα τα περί ταράτσας, είναι χάρτινο...

Εγώ το βάζω μέσα σε ηλεκτρολογικό αδιάβροχο.

Αν θες, έχω μιά για δοκιμές, πριν αρχίσετε όλοι μαζικά τις αγορές!
Επίσης αν θες να αποφύγεις την ταλαιπωρία, σε συμπεριλαμβάνω στην επόμενη παραγγελία μας (έχεις τον τιμοκατάλογο; Τα product pdfs?). Υπολόγισε 5-15% μεταφορικά (ανάλογα με το βάρος κάθε αποστολής) και 10% συμβολικό mup γιά την εταιρεία που δουλεύω (ο boss το είπε για τα μέλη μας...).

[email protected]

----------


## sdd

Otidhpote gia industrial PCs endiaferei

Yparxei kapoio site?

----------


## Dimdim

Το site είναι το http://www.ics-uk.com




> Πρόσεξε οτι στον τιμοκατάλογο λέει 100$ surcharge for orders < 1000$.


Χμ.. Στο email μου τους είχα ρωτήσει για 1 M/B και 1 κουτί και μου απαντήσανε αυτά που έγραψα παραπάνω. Δεν μου αναφέρανε τίποτα για surcharges..




> Βεβαίως και στέλνουν, εγώ (η εταιρεία που δουλεύω) φέρνω συνεχώς... Industrial PCs, flash HDs, Industrial cases, DC power supplies, τα πάντα...
> 
> Μην σε απασχολεί η προμήθεια της τράπεζας... Το χειρότερο είναι οι χρόνοι παράδοσης (είναι αργοκίνητοι, μια φορά έλειπε και κάτι).
> 
> Να πάρεις την M600 (fanless)=~132$. Το κουτί είναι απόλαυση και τσάμπα, αλλά ξέχνα τα περί ταράτσας, είναι χάρτινο...
> 
> Εγώ το βάζω μέσα σε ηλεκτρολογικό αδιάβροχο.


Χμ.. Καλό το fanless αν το θές για routing, αλλά δεν είναι αρκετά ισχυρό για να παίξει σωστά DivX. Οπότε, παω για το Μ10000. Εξάλλου, μιλάμε για 24$ διαφορά..




> Αν θες, έχω μιά για δοκιμές, πριν αρχίσετε όλοι μαζικά τις αγορές!
> Επίσης αν θες να αποφύγεις την ταλαιπωρία, σε συμπεριλαμβάνω στην επόμενη παραγγελία μας (έχεις τον τιμοκατάλογο; Τα product pdfs?). Υπολόγισε 5-15% μεταφορικά (ανάλογα με το βάρος κάθε αποστολής) και 10% συμβολικό mup γιά την εταιρεία που δουλεύω (ο boss το είπε για τα μέλη μας...).


Τα έχω τα PDF, τιμοκατάλογος ισχύει απ'ότι κατάλαβα αυτός που υπάρχει στο site.. Σήμερα τους ζήτησα συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες, θα δώ τι θα μου πούν και αν δεν μου τα πούν καλά θα μιλήσουμε..

----------


## dalex

Σωστός για το 1000άρι, γιατί έχω μιά υποψία οτι έχει αργό FPU ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αυτό γιατί ενώ είναι γρήγορο γενικώς, μου αργεί πολύ το SETI client, είτε σε win98/2000 είτε σε suse8... Συμπεριφέρεται σαν 300άρι!

Links:

for PDF's, products, news, etc.:
http://www.icp-australia.com.au/
Πηγαίνετε στα products, single board computers, κλπ.

Αν κάτι φαίνεται οκ, ρωτήστε για τιμές, αλλά με mail please, δεν μπαίνω εδώ κάθε μέρα... ([email protected])

About the 100$, έτσι λέει ο τιμοκατάλογος, trust me!

73's

----------


## avel

> Το site είναι το http://www.ics-uk.com
> 
> 
> Χμ.. Καλό το fanless αν το θές για routing, αλλά δεν είναι αρκετά ισχυρό για να παίξει σωστά DivX. Οπότε, παω για το Μ10000. Εξάλλου, μιλάμε για 24$ διαφορά..


<div class="off topic">
Χε, εγώ έχω έναν [email protected], και ο mplayer στα περισσότερα DivX τρώει το πολύ μέχρι 50% CPU! Φτάνει να υποστηρίζεται hardware (YUV) scaling.

Εκεί που δυσκολεύεται είναι στα DVD ή στα DivX υψηλότερης ανάλυσης. Τα DVD δηλαδή τα παίζει *λίγο* σπαστά.

</div>

----------


## Dimdim

> Σωστός για το 1000άρι, γιατί έχω μιά υποψία οτι έχει αργό FPU ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αυτό γιατί ενώ είναι γρήγορο γενικώς, μου αργεί πολύ το SETI client, είτε σε win98/2000 είτε σε suse8... Συμπεριφέρεται σαν 300άρι!


Ακριβώς αυτό! Έχει πολύ χάλια FPU (κάτι το οποίο διορθώθηκε στην καινούργια γενιά του C3, η οποία όμως δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει πολύ ακόμα..)




> Links:
> 
> for PDF's, products, news, etc.:
> http://www.icp-australia.com.au/
> Πηγαίνετε στα products, single board computers, κλπ.
> 
> Αν κάτι φαίνεται οκ, ρωτήστε για τιμές, αλλά με mail please, δεν μπαίνω εδώ κάθε μέρα... ([email protected])
> 
> About the 100$, έτσι λέει ο τιμοκατάλογος, trust me!
> ...


OK.. Ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση για αυτό από το site.. Πάντως τα ωραία κουτάκια είναι out of stock μέχρι αρχές Ιουνίου, οπότε προβλέπεται αναμονή..

Περισσότερα σε email.. 




> <div class="off topic"> 
> Χε, εγώ έχω έναν [email protected], και ο mplayer στα περισσότερα DivX τρώει το πολύ μέχρι 50% CPU! Φτάνει να υποστηρίζεται hardware (YUV) scaling. 
> 
> Εκεί που δυσκολεύεται είναι στα DVD ή στα DivX υψηλότερης ανάλυσης. Τα DVD δηλαδή τα παίζει *λίγο* σπαστά. 
> 
> </div>


Ε, βέβαια.. Εκεί είναι το ζόρι, στα DivX πλήρης ανάλυσης DVD, που έχεις ελάχιστο hardware acceleration.. Εκεί θέλεις το 1000ρι για να παίξεις καλά.. 

BTW, το graphics chipset του κάνει DVD acceleration οπότε και το μικρότερο της σειράς για DVD είναι μια χαρά!

Εγώ το πείρα απόφαση.. Θα το αποκτήσω! Μένει να δώ άν θα το πάρω από τo site απ'ευθείας ή μέσω του φίλου Dalex.

Έχω βαρεθεί την μετατροπή AVI -> VCD -> CDRW -> DVD player για να δώ σωστά ένα επεισόδιο Friends... Θα κόψω τους μεσάζοντες!  ::

----------

